# Looking For Opponent's Ball



## bigwave916 (May 30, 2012)

Just played a two day tournament where during the second round I learned not to help look for an opponent's ball.

Uphill dogleg left, and we all three hit balls left disappearing around the dogleg. One guy hits provisional, me and the other figure we'll find the balls.

We get to the area where these balls are probably hiding in some pretty deep rough and I find all three of theirs. The two first balls and the provisional. These guys pull out clubs and prepare to hit. 

I said "I guess we're through looking for my ball" and went back to the tee to rehit. I was pissed.

After I pound one down the middle and I'm lying three one of the guys says he found my ball and tosses it over to me. Too late.

A few holes later the same guy hits a second shot on a par 3 that bounces off his extra wedge and/or putter after he hit it. He hits a third and putts out, then announces "Well that was sure a happy bogey" Problem is he neglected to take the penalty for hitting his own equipment. 2 strokes would have given him a triple bogie.

Guy was from Texas. They say everything's bigger in Texas and I guess that goes for assholes too.


----------



## PatriciaE (Aug 14, 2012)

ouch! we're not ALL like that ya know.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Good for you. You took the high road by not complaining to them about their lack of help finding your ball, nor the penalty the Texas player should have taken. Congratulations! You are welcomed to play golf with me any time.

Unfortunately, we can't legislate manners or adherance to the rules. Just because the game is considered a gentleman's game doesn't mean some jerks don't find their way here.


----------



## bigwave916 (May 30, 2012)

PatriciaE said:


> ouch! we're not ALL like that ya know.


I do know that. I wasn't speaking of Texans in general. In fact, I have a fondness for Texans since they are, for the most part, hard working and honest.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Aw, c'mon... If you can't raise some good natured hell with Texas, they'd have no reason to brag since Alaska came along and made Texas the second largest state.


----------



## bigwave916 (May 30, 2012)

DennisM said:


> You are welcomed to play golf with me any time.


Thank you DennisM. Turns out the guy might have been the recipient of a little bad Karma. He shot 117 in the first round of the next tournament in a flight that averages about a 20 hdcp.

Golf, like life, has a way of evening things out over time.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

bigwave916 said:


> Golf, like life, has a way of evening things out over time.


Yes, an unfortunate truth... I learned it in a tournament back in 1978 at Caymanas Golf & Country Club in Spanishtown, Jamaica, I caught lightning in a bottle one day and with my 6 handicap, shot 66, 6 under. The next day, with the same clubs and caddy, I shot 82. As old and forgetful as some of my friends from back then are these days, that one event is something all of them seem to be immediately capable of calling up out of memory whenever they see me.


----------

